

Head Space: Behind 10,000 Years of Artificial Cranial Modification - Petiver
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/head-space-artificial-cranial-deformation

======
bamie9l
I'd like to know if this increases intelligence, the article states it does
not decrease intelligence, and this article:
[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2003/sep/28/research.health](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2003/sep/28/research.health)
states that the important brain growth occurs during early childhood. Some of
the brain cases in the pictures look 50% larger.

~~~
maze-le
I doubt it. Intellect is not --only-- determined by the brain size, but by the
interconnectivity of the neurons in the brain and maybe several dozen other
parameters we don't understand (like: individual neurochemistry; the rate by
wich new connections are established etc.).

Also, the article states:

> subsequent research has led experts to believe that cranial modification has
> no impact on cognitive function, nor is there a difference in cranial
> capacity.

So, these heads only look big. The volume of the cranial cavity doen't seem to
change. Where normal heads are small but volouminous, these heads are big but
narrow.

